# Great Day on the water



## CCROLAND (Jul 6, 2017)

I had a great day on the water with my girls Monday!!

Hooked into several sting rays and decent sharks.

Several sharks got off and 1 snapped a rod.


----------



## hunterofopportunity (Jul 10, 2017)

Looks like a great time, that rip current is churning in the background.


----------



## CCROLAND (Jul 11, 2017)

hunterofopportunity said:


> Looks like a great time, that rip current is churning in the background.



That's the jetties we are fishing near. It was high tide coming over them.


----------



## sea trout (Jul 11, 2017)

Awesome y'all!!!!!


----------



## Steyr (Jul 12, 2017)

Great looking family. This crazy world needs more Dad's going the extra mile so their kids can learn the outdoors. They will treasure the memories forever. Carry on soldier.


----------



## CCROLAND (Jul 12, 2017)

Steyr said:


> Great looking family. This crazy world needs more Dad's going the extra mile so their kids can learn the outdoors. They will treasure the memories forever. Carry on soldier.



Thank you!! I love getting my wife and daughters out with me. My daughters learned to scallop last weekend and loved it!!!


----------



## Jimmy Lee Armel (Jul 12, 2017)

That's what I'm talking about! Well done


----------



## crabby (Jul 12, 2017)

I took my daughter and her best friend (age 11) to St. Joes bay two years ago for scallop season. We got our limit each day in knee deep water . The memory will last a lifetime.


----------

